# Muna



## Seb_K

Hey guys!

What does "muna" mean in Tagalog?


----------



## tanzhang

Well in certain sentencesmuna can mean these:

ikaw muna - you(go) first
teka muna - wait a minute
eto muna - this one first
sino muna ang maglalaro - who's playing first?

I guess you can say that muna can mean "first" except for the second sentence "teka muna"


----------



## moonshine

Yeah, *muna *means first. _*Teka muna*_ also means wait first


----------



## tanzhang

moonshine said:


> Yeah, *muna *means first. _*Teka muna*_ also means wait first



talaga? kala ko... ahh oo nga pala... salamat ah(^_^)
saan ba natin nakuha'ng "muna"? hindi ba sa spanish? close to una? ayun ba yon?


----------



## Seb_K

Oohh ... 

Salamat!


----------

